# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Alternatieve medicatie, pijnbestrijding en ontstekingsremmers

## D1ana

Ik hoor en lees steeds meer verhalen van mensen die net als ik op zoek zijn geweest naar minder ongezonde alternatieven voor de "huis-tuin-en keuken" problemen en aandoeningen. We rennen met z'n allen denk ik veel te snel naar de huisarts om antibiotica e.d. te gaan halen. Ik heb veel alternatieven geprobeerd, van homeopathie tot kruidengeneeskunde en heb heel veel baat gehad bij de producten van Herbella. Dat zijn kruiden en bloesems en mineralen e.d. die je opneemt dmv stomen. Ik kreeg de tip van mijn huisarts (die ook een goede vriendin is, vandaar dat ik die tip kon krijgen), en wilde dit dus ook graag met jullie delen. Ik zou hier graag van dit forum gebruik maken om (gebruiks)ervaringen en dergelijke te delen met Herbella en andere vormen van kruidengeneeskunde. Ik ben erg benieuwd!
D1ana

----------


## Bga

Ik pas altijd erg op. Ik ben absoluut overtuigd van kruidengeneeskunde maar er is natuurlijk ontzettend veel troep te koop. Ik geloof absoluut niet in homeopatische middelen en die twee lopen nogal eens door elkaar. Herbella zijn in mijn ogen echter wel legitieme kruidenproducten, en zo zijn er nog een paar. Maar niet veel!

----------

